# Collaboration~Eden Seeds



## Toni (Aug 30, 2010)

Over the  past few months I have been working with Alby Hall a wood turner who lives in  New Zealand.  Alby is well known for working with Ancient Kauri, 45,000 year old  wood. His work can be seen in galleries all over the world.  I am quite honored  to be doing this series with him, called "Eden Seeds". Thank you for  looking!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh Wow those are tremendous. Quite stunning.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes sir that's a "WOW" from me to, great Collaboration Toni!:biggrin:


----------



## Nellieteach (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Toni,
Beautiful, very creative pieces. Amazing collaboration. 
Is that wood Kauri or another species of wood? Doesn't look quite like the Kauri I am familiar with...
Thanks for sharing and hope to see more unique pieces from you and Alby Hall,
Nadine Nelson


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome work Toni . His seed pods are a perfect place for your flowers to bloom . Fantastic collaboration .


----------



## wizard (Aug 30, 2010)

Your art beams out from the seed and the flowers are beautiful. Very appropriately blooming in a garden from a seed called Eden. Stunning!
Doc


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful stuff Toni.. You have the magic touch...


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW!  Just WOW!


----------



## penhead (Aug 30, 2010)

Somewhere between awesome and 'WoW'....superb colloboration..


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 30, 2010)

Toni
You're the man


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are really neat.  Brilliant idea and execution!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just awesome.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are phenomenal!  Your pc flowers are a perfect match for his smaller turnings, you get all the detail he puts into his larger inlays, and still have a finished piece you can hold in your hand. Speaking of,  I bet those feel wonderful to hold.  Do you do the inlays on the finished piece, or does he turn the ends to fit around the inlay?


----------



## CSue (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow!  WOW!  Beautiful combination to celebrate LIFE.


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 30, 2010)

How cool is that! I really like the red one. How big are they?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 30, 2010)

Batgirl, you've done it again........left me speechless....


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 30, 2010)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 30, 2010)

simply beautiful


----------



## renowb (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are awesome Toni!


----------



## Toni (Aug 30, 2010)

Nellieteach said:


> Hi Toni,
> Beautiful, very creative pieces. Amazing collaboration.
> Is that wood Kauri or another species of wood? Doesn't look quite like the Kauri I am familiar with...
> Thanks for sharing and hope to see more unique pieces from you and Alby Hall,
> Nadine Nelson



the wood that was used is Huon Pine, smells incredible!!



jskeen said:


> Those are phenomenal!  Your pc flowers are a perfect match for his smaller turnings, you get all the detail he puts into his larger inlays, and still have a finished piece you can hold in your hand. Speaking of,  I bet those feel wonderful to hold.  Do you do the inlays on the finished piece, or does he turn the ends to fit around the inlay?



For these being the first two we did he sent me the whole seed with the inserts which I did the inlay on. Then he finished off turning them. They sure did look strange when they arrived with the ends un-turned.



pensmyth said:


> How cool is that! I really like the red one. How big are they?



Get back to you on that:biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Batgirl, you've done it again........left me speechless....



Who would have thunk I can do that to you:biggrin:

Thank you everyone for the wonderful feedback.  I am very excited about doing this with Alby there are a bunch more being sent using Ancient Kauri.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 30, 2010)

bobjackson said:


> Toni
> You're the man



No, Toni is the woman with the magic touch and amazing creative style.
This stuff is museum quality.


----------



## Fred (Aug 31, 2010)

Toni ... INCREDIBLE is but one word that comes to mind!

Cindy ... Obviously Bob hasn't paid close enough attention to Toni's avatar!! I would say that Toni is quite the Bomb Shell, but bet her husband might get jealous! (Which he should!) :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Aug 31, 2010)

Gorgeous!! Nice combination of simple and complex, plain and wild.


----------

